
My first Rack app - melhoir
I don&#x27;t come from a programming background, I just work at a typical burger joint around the corner. Here lately(past year) I have been working on my skills to advance my html&#x2F;css hobby into something more. After a few months I felt ok on the front end so I dove into Ruby about two months ago and Rails a few weeks ago. While on one of my rabbit hole expeditions to better understand the Rails architecture I mangled together a rack application and uploaded it to heroku with some embedded Ruby to spit out the day of the week. I feel like I made an achievement in life and wanted to share!<p>Rackapp: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;murmuring-sands-27326.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
brudgers
Curious if the source code is available. Also about which resources you're
using to learn Ruby and Rails.

~~~
melhoir
The source is absolutely available:
[https://github.com/WhiteWhiskey/rack_app](https://github.com/WhiteWhiskey/rack_app)

There is also a link to GitHub on the app.

    
    
      Learning resources:
        https://careerfoundry.com
        https://www.railstutorial.org/book
        https://learnrubythehardway.org/book/
        Browsing GitHub
    
      Books I've bought:
        O'Reilly Ruby Cookbook
        The Well-Grounded Rubyist
        Beginning Ruby
          From Novice to Professional Third Edition
        Practical Object-Oriented Design in Ruby: An Agile Primer
    

If you look through the source code I would enjoy feedback good or bad. I have
not been able to find any resources that get past 'hello world' with rack. So
what I have wrote was learned from those hello world apps combined with
browsing GitHub. I have no idea if I am doing things right or not but it works
for now.

